# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  APEX RXLS library et couleur de fond de cellule valeur hexa

## pcouas

Bonjour,

J'utilise la librairie RXLK afin de creer un fichier XLS depuis APEX, je cherche comment modifier la couleur de fond d'une cellule grace  la valeur hexa que j'ai dja , je n'ai vu que des noms de couleurs en francais ?

Merci


Phil

----------

